# реабилитация



## wika (5 Окт 2008)

уважаемые форумчате подскажите пожалуйста как  восстановиться после операции которая была проведена 20 августа 2008г

дискэктомия L4/L5    L5/S1     металлоспондилеодез L4/L5    L5/S1 сегментов  аспирационное дренирование

 боли мучают конечно не такие сильные как раньше  но по прежнему тяжело вставать  двигаться    иногда пью кетонал  но это мало помагает


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  реабилитация*

Это почему такая операция?


----------



## Dr.Pronko (6 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  реабилитация*

Это Москва- особый регион. Здесь обожают писать что нибудь вроде "микро-нестабильность" и на этом основании  вкручивать 4- 6- и даже 8- винтовые ТПФ больным с банальными грыжами. 4 транспедикулярных винта+2 штифта+4 замка+1 поперечина от приличного производителя ~ 100 тыс. руб. Откат хирургу ~10%.


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (6 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  реабилитация*

Всякое бывает, и ,наверное, не только в МОскве. Думаю, всегда  лучше оперировать фактами. Или разбирать конкретный случай. Думаю Wika предоставит для этого достаточную информацию.


----------



## Dr.Pronko (6 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  реабилитация*



Тимур Гусейнов написал(а):


> Всякое бывает, и ,наверное, не только в МОскве. Думаю, всегда  лучше оперировать фактами. Или разбирать конкретный случай. Думаю Wika предоставит для этого достаточную информацию.


Согласен. Просто злой я на этот нынешний металло- беспредел.


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (6 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  реабилитация*



Dr.Pronko написал(а):


> Согласен. Просто злой я на этот нынешний металло- беспредел.


Понимаю.


----------



## wika (6 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  реабилитация*

диагноз перед операцией    хронический дискогенный пояснично-крестцовый радикулит  затянувшееся обострение  грыжи межпозвонковых дисков l4-l5 l5 s1 с левосоронним болевым корешковым синдромом   было 2 грыжи размером 6 и 9 мм


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  реабилитация*

Снимки до и после.
Как долго болело?
Какие неврологические потери перед операцией?


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (6 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  реабилитация*

Wika, как минимум нужно полное описание МРТ и подробное описание как, чего и как долго болело (посмотрите по форуму как описывают).
А идеально - выложить снимки МРТ. 
После этого мы сможем дать рекомендации и прогноз. По крайней мере постараемся.
Когда отправил, увидел, что доктор Ступин как всегда опередил.


----------



## wika (11 Окт 2008)

ну вот вроде все выложила что скажете?


----------



## Dr.Pronko (11 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  реабилитация*

М-да, ну что тут сказать. Выписной эпикриз не дает нам объяснений, по каким (клиническим) показаниям  была выполнена полная и пожизненная (если не сломаются винты) фиксация двух ПДС. Напротив, дает информацию о том, что позвоночник был исходно- стабилен .  С чисто технической (слесарной) точки зрения импланты установлены отлично. Однако позвоночник- не палка, и верхне- поясничные ПДС теперь будут функционально- перегружены, при том что диск L3-L4 уже слегка экструдирован. Местные процедуры противопоказаны по факту наличия имплантов. У лечащего врача не пробовали спрашивать, что Вам делать дальше?  ЛФК для нижних конечностей + варианты дополнительного медикаментозного лечения?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  реабилитация*

Просто согласен.


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (12 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  реабилитация*

А обсуждать бессмысленно. Да и не хочется.


----------



## wika (12 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  реабилитация*

вообще то хотелось услышать ваши советы по восстановлению кроме лфк какие то физиопроцедуры  можно ли массаж


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  реабилитация*

ЛФК, Плавание, Правильное поведение, Организация рабочего места, Массаж, Пневмомассаж, Иглорефлексотерапия, Ипликаторы, Ванны, Грязетерапия, Аутогравитационная терапия, Апитерапия, Гирудотерапия, Постизометрическая релаксация, Мануальная терапия (не там, где операция).


----------



## Ell (12 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  реабилитация*

Русский язык и уважение к врачам.


----------



## Dr.Pronko (12 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  реабилитация*

Кстати, 


> ну вот вроде все выложила что скажете?


- посты от первого лица и в женском роде. Ник женский. Эпикриз на мужчину. Это как понимать? nea


----------



## Ell (12 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  реабилитация*



wika написал(а):


> металлоспондилеодез L4/L5    L5/S1 сегментов  аспирационное дренирование
> 
> пью кетонал  но это мало помагает



как и это, доктор

и почитайте с чем поступил 1-й раз и второй. изначально. и сколько времени между госпитализациями.


----------

